# The Orange Cat, 1999-2014



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Shortly after my parents divorced in 1998, the family cat Scooter was hit by a car for the second time in his eight years and sadly had to be put to sleep. We had always had cats, but my mum's new boyfriend was allergic so we were unable to replace Scooter.

My mum's (now ex) boyfriend was also a jerk, so when he left in 1999 my mum, my sister and I celebrated by getting kittens. We picked up a tortie female and a ginger tom from a farm, 'free to a good home'.

The tortie, Poppy, has always been a sweet thing. She is still with us. But the boy, Orange Cat, he was something else. Best damn cat I ever owned. I was 14 when he came into my life and he saw me through GCSEs, A-Levels, university, marriage, everything.

When my mum moved to Devon to get married in 2006, she took the two cats with her as I was living in a flat. Poppy is still with her, but Orange Cat came back to live with me 18 months ago.

He converted my husband to a cat person. He was so bad for sitting in front of the computer screen or walking over the keyboard. He used to drive us crackers. But he also used to come up to bed at night and sleep at the bottom of the bed, without fail. He used to climb onto your lap the very second you sat down. He used to steal food from your plate and wee on the floor sometimes, but he was as gentle as a lamb and never bit anyone.

He had his health problems in recent months - he had pancreatitis, IBD and was in renal failure. But he looked and felt great - he was in good condition, eating well, perky as ever. Which is why it was a shock when he went under the bed and suddenly had a fit at 3am last night. We stayed up with him for a bit - he was wobbly and dazed - but fell asleep after he seemed to settle a bit. But come morning he was worse. He tried to climb onto Gav's lap but couldn't without assistance.

So I put him to sleep. I called my mum and my sister and cried and we decided we would put our awesome Orange Cat to sleep. He drifted off in Gav's lap; he just fell asleep, he was so peaceful.

And that's it. He's gone. I put his food and water bowls in the conservatory, cleaned out his litter tray for the last time. Just like that, I don't have my cat any more.

He was the awesomest cat there ever was. Night night lad. Have an ace time in the Heaviside Layer. I will never, ever, EVER forget you. xxxx

[youtube_browser]9pQo9OQlIB8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Sending you so much love, Orange Cat may you purr in the Light for eternity. 

OC has been such a great character on the pages of this forum, joining in with your sensitive, kind and knowledgeable posts to other members. Seems strange but I'll miss him too. He has brought a smile to my face many times, through your tales and comments.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sleep well gorgeous boy , you will be sorely missed by many xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

A beautiful tribute to a wonderful friend. You write so descriptively about him, we can almost see him and stroke him. I hope his memory will bring you peace and eventually joy in the years to come. RIP lovely Orange Cat.


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww bless your heart :001_wub: it is obvious how much he was loved :001_wub: may he now rest with the angels x x x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel the exact same way atm. I lost my baby boy a huge tabby cat Seamus on Tuesday night at 11:45pm. We made the very sad decision to put him to sleep as he had a tumor the size on of a tennis ball in his chest. you may already know actually as I think you did leave me some messages on my post.

How are you holding up? I'm having a difficult time at the moment obviously.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Run free the the bridge lovely Orange Cat xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure wherever he is, Orange Cat knows how much you love and miss him. RIP lovely lad.


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

What a lovely tribute you have written - and what delightful photos of OC! You obviously shared a lot of love.

I offer you my sincerest condolences. You say that you won't forget him; but he won't forget you, either, I'm sure! You will be reunited in due course.


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your very kind comments.

Hard to believe he's gone, the house seems very empty now.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

never gone..just waiting..but in good hands now...and happy...you will see....

one day...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Shoshannah I am sorry I am only just catching up with your sad news, but wanted to say how sympathetic I am about about the loss of your unique and wonderful Orange Cat. 

I am sure you made the decision at the right time for him, so he could depart with dignity, peacefully, without suffering. 

Bless him, what great memories of the many good times you had together he 
leaves for you to cherish. His loyal affection will always be with you. 

RIP Orange Cat, handsome boy, full of charm and character.


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

i`m so sorry for your loss,i have to appologise that i didn`t see this thread earlier,i hope your baby boy is happy in haven,he was so gorgeous,we will miss him  :sad:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

A few Orange Cat bits...

I have ordered a framed print of this photo to remember him by.










The day after he died, we climbed Catbells in the Lake District and my sister made this tribute to him out of - what else? Orange peel. 










Nice tribute my mum put on her blog. She used his official name - Spider McGraw - but he hasn't been called that as long as we've had him. :lol:
Female of the Species: Farewell Mister McGraw

Thanks for reading, anyway. xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss....I want to apologise for bothering you with stupid questions when you had just lost your kitty, I didn't know until I just looked at your rehoming thread in Cat Chat. Sorry.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedog said:


> Sorry for your loss....I want to apologise for bothering you with stupid questions when you had just lost your kitty, I didn't know until I just looked at your rehoming thread in Cat Chat. Sorry.


You're alright lovey, I believe Orange Cat was still well and with us when you were asking questions.  Which weren't stupid anyway.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
What a Beautiful Boy.
One Day you will be together again.

R.I.P Orange and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

